# Funniest restaurant review ever?



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 10, 2017)

*Had Better Service Being Mugged In The Street - Review of Woodhouse Gardens, Manchester, England - TripAdvisor*
Ranked #1,059 of 2,314 Restaurants in Manchester
Reviewed September 4, 2017



> A few years ago I was walking down the street when three lads in balaclavas jumped me, slashed me a few times with a pocket knife and then finished it off by stealing a couple of hundred quid and kicking me in the head leaving me covered in blood. I would hand on heart say that they were more polite than the staff in here.
> 
> We'd booked a table for 12 on a Saturday afternoon and to be fair we can be awkward. One sister doesn't like 'real sausages' because she's grown up on Richmond and their 38% meat content and another sister has a minor nut allergy (which we'll go into with great hilarity in chapter 17). But minor things like this hardly constitute being treated by lepers.
> 
> ...


----------

